#         6%

## Linuxoid

6%? 
10  8?     ?    Linux c Wine?

----------

- 10  
http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/
    : , ,   , ,    .       . 
    .    .     .
      ( )    . 
  ,  Linux  (     , ) 
 ,, . :Smilie:

----------


## -

> ?


, !
    ,      7  2011      .
                   ,    ..
  ,       .
 !
   ,    !
     ,       !

           - 10,
        (   )!

 !

    - 10  :
http://www.ib.ru//pages/opisanie_pro...mmy/index.html

----------


## Linuxoid

-?

----------

.  :Smilie:  .    :Smilie: 
   .     ,   -    .      .

----------


## JM!

*Linuxoid*,    .   wine.

----------


## -

:

 ..,  ..    -.
 2011 .

 9.      "-"   *Linux*
. 311-314.

----------


## Linuxoid

Linux  .   .

----------


## Linuxoid

.      .

----------

!!!!!      ...

----------

(  ) ,     -  .
    ...

http://ib.ru/download/all/demo/ib10/ibw10-demo.exe

----------


## Linuxoid

50  139 ,      ,  !  "".

(.      .  .)

  -   ?    ,   6%  15%  ?

----------

1.-  
2  - -   -

 -.
    .
   ,

----------


## -

> .  .


  ?
  ?
   ?

----------


## Linuxoid

.

----------


## -

,         !
            ,  ,    ,   ..

 !

----------

, -    ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Linuxoid

,      (       10  -  ).  ,   \?

----------

> ,      (       10  -  ).  ,   \?


 
  . 
            . 
      ,           .
       .
    . 
!            .        .
-     . - ---10--  
       .
http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/
!

----------


## Linuxoid

,   ?
     - --     ?

----------

1 -   -1. -1.3      .       . 

2    ?

----------


## Linuxoid

....

----------

.....         ?     .
      ,   . (  )

----------

*Linuxoid*,   ?    .        ....

----------


## Linuxoid

> *Linuxoid*,   ?    .        ....


! !
    (    - ...)

----------

